# Ein paar Bilder



## Yadiz (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich versuche atm Menschen zu zeichnen - mit der Skizze hier hab ich jetzt mal einen Anfang gemacht.
Colorierung folgt natürlich - ich überlege immer noch welchen Stil ich dabei verwenden soll <.<


Ich würde Euch gerne mal nach Meinungen dazu fragen =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2009)

Deine anderen Sachen waren besser. Irgendwie ist das Gesicht komisch und die Proportionen wirken falsch.


----------



## Yadiz (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt, bin noch am Üben  
<Muss zeichnen, zeichnen, zeichnen. Ich glaub nur so wirds besser


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnts warscheinlich nicht mal so gut, aber ich finde trotzdem, dass die Arme ein bissl arg dünn sind. Dafür erschenen mir die Titten ein bisschen arg dicke. Der Schläger läst darauf schließen dass sie sportlich ist, was man aber bei den Brüsten aber irgendwie nicht so sieht...
Ich will nicht nur phöse sein, die schatten sind dir echt gur gelungen und der Farbverlauf sind einfach nur Geil.


----------



## Assari (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich könnts warscheinlich nicht mal so gut, aber ich finde trotzdem, dass die Arme ein bissl arg dünn sind. Dafür erschenen mir die Titten ein bisschen arg dicke. Der Schläger läst darauf schließen dass sie sportlich ist, was man aber bei den Brüsten aber irgendwie nicht so sieht...
> Ich will nicht nur phöse sein, die schatten sind dir echt gur gelungen und der Farbverlauf sind einfach nur Geil.



ohja! Big Tittis

Sonst super gefällt mir

ICH kann nich so zeichenen! Man gebe nem Hund ein Stift und Klatsch ihn(den Hund) 20mal aufs Blatt.. so siehts bei mir aus!


----------



## CheshirePuss (2. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja. Die Frage nach dem Stil. 
Du scheinst in Richtung "keep it clean and simple" zu gehen - da würde sich american comic art und natürlich Anime empfehlen. Von letzterem würde ich dir prinzipiell abraten, weil ALLE (vor allem 11-jährige Schulmädchen) Anime machen. (Andererseits gibts für kein anderes Genre so viele Tutorials...)

Guck dir den Typen mal an. Der macht echt gute Sachen - nur so als Inspiration...
http://www.ejayrussell.com/


----------



## Yadiz (3. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> IDafür erschenen mir die Titten ein bisschen arg dicke.



So groß sind die doch auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne Spaß - Bin noch am überarbeiten der Outlines gerade. 

@CheshirePuss:
Ich selbst liebe den Anime Style. Allerdings muss ich dir da zustimmen. Fast jeder zeichnet damit. Ist hoffentlich nicht nur ein Modetrend.

Den Stil von http://randygreen.deviantart.com/ , http://sweetmoon.deviantart.com/ oder http://ninjatic.deviantart.com/ finde ich nicht schlecht. Besonders die Bilder von Letzterem sind echt genial!
Ist zwar auch irgendwie im Animestil, dafür aber imo einzigartig. Grundsätzlich finde ich American comic auch sehr schön.


----------



## CheshirePuss (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Gefällt mir auch gut. V.a. der letzte hat immer interessante Settings und Posen.
Er macht dabei zwar etwas auf Tim Burton, aber das soll einen ja nicht stören.

Etwas gruselig und "strange" ist cool (und in).


----------



## Yadiz (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab das Bild erstmal zur Seite gelegt (muss da mal bald weitermachen :> ) 
und mich mit Gimp zumindest erstmal ans Layout einer neuen Website gemacht *_*

<- wollte jetzt nicht wieder einen neuen Thread anfangen dafür.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Dezember 2009)

> Nun ja. Die Frage nach dem Stil.
> Du scheinst in Richtung "keep it clean and simple" zu gehen - da würde sich american comic art und natürlich Anime empfehlen. Von letzterem würde ich dir prinzipiell *abraten*, weil *ALLE* (vor allem 11-jährige Schulmädchen) *Anime machen*. (Andererseits gibts für kein anderes Genre so viele Tutorials...)



Öhm mal ne Frage, zeichnest du nur in einem Stil, weil es prinzipiell wenige tun, oder weil er dir einfach gefällt? Ist doch völlig irrelevant ob es grade boomt und demnach viele in diesem Stil zeichnen.Mal davon abgesehen, das der Anime/Mangastil extrem varrieren kann. Von realistisch geprägten bis hin zu sehr stilisierten Figuren ist alles vertretten.

Edit* Ich hab mal redlines gemacht. Bin allerdings etwas aus der Übung, weshalb ich dir keien Garantie geben kann, ob die Proportionen jetzt über all richtig sind. 
http://i49.tinypic.com/2coiuzk.png


----------



## CheshirePuss (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei den meisten Menschen entwickelt sich ein Stil "von selbst". Aber manche versuchen, ihren Stil absichtlich in eine Richtung zu lenken, um ihn so besser optimieren zu können.

Vor allem, wenn man gerade anfängt und keine 10 Stunden am Tag zeichnet, und sich so auf natürliche Weise ein eigener Stil entwickelt, kann es sehr helfen, wenn man sich an einem Stil, wie z.B. Anime orientiert. Posen, Gesichter etc sind so schon zu Genüge vorhanden und man kann einfach ein paar abzeichnen, um sich so zu entwickeln. 

Einen Stil kann man sich aussuchen! Und wenn man zwischen zweien steht und ein wenig *auffallen* möchte, sollte man eventuell denjenigen nehmen, der nicht so stark vertreten ist. 

Ich bin recht oft auf deviantart.com und ungelogen 85% der Bilder dort sind auf Karopapier geschmierte Anime-Viecher, die elfjährige Mädchen in der Schule gezeichnet haben. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Anime, aber wenn gute, kreative und professionelle Kunst von deformierten Pikachus und dem zehntausensten Sailor-Moon Anime weggespült wird, finde ich das traurig. 

Daher meine persönliche Antipathie.

Und ja: Für mich ist es daher auch ein Grund, etwas, das boomt, nicht als Stil zu verwenden. (Natürlich nicht der wichtigste).


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Dezember 2009)

> Bei den meisten Menschen entwickelt sich ein Stil "von selbst". Aber manche versuchen, ihren Stil absichtlich in eine Richtung zu lenken, um ihn so besser optimieren zu können.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn man gerade anfängt und keine 10 Stunden am Tag zeichnet, und sich so auf natürliche Weise ein eigener Stil entwickelt, kann es sehr helfen, wenn man sich an einem Stil, wie z.B. Anime orientiert. Posen, Gesichter etc sind so schon zu Genüge vorhanden und man kann einfach ein paar abzeichnen, um sich so zu entwickeln.



Der eigene Stil entsteht durch die Vorlieben des jeweiligen Zeichners. Daher ist der Stil eines Zeichners auch etwas persönliches. Wenn man also auf Stilsuche ist, muss einem nur klar werden, was man eigentlich mag und was eben nicht. Das tunen geschieht meistens von alleine und beschränkt sich auf Kleinigkeiten.
Irgendwelche Anime/Manga Tutorial oder gar Zeichenbücher sind in den meisten der Fällen für einen Anfänger nicht zu gebrauchen. Man nehme sich lieber ein Anatomiebuch etc. um das Zeichnen von Menschen auch richtig zu erlernen. Die stilisierte Anime-/Mangafigur ist nur eine Defomierung des eigentlichen Menschen.



> Einen Stil kann man sich aussuchen! Und wenn man zwischen zweien steht und ein wenig auffallen möchte, sollte man eventuell denjenigen nehmen, der nicht so stark vertreten ist.



Einen? Du kannst in etlichen Stilen zeichnen so wie es dir beliebt. Man kann sie gar mixen, was auch einige Zeichner/Künstler machen. So entsteht unteranderem auch sein persönlicher Stil.
Ähm, wenn man auffallen will gilt nur eine genrelle Tatsache: Kreativität,hohes zeichnerisches Niveau und ein gutes Vermarkten seiner Werke.



> Ich bin recht oft auf deviantart.com und ungelogen 85% der Bilder dort sind auf Karopapier geschmierte Anime-Viecher, die elfjährige Mädchen in der Schule gezeichnet haben. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Anime, aber wenn gute, kreative und professionelle Kunst von deformierten Pikachus und dem zehntausensten Sailor-Moon Anime weggespült wird, finde ich das traurig.



Zufälligerweise bin ich auch auf Deviantart.com unterwegs und du übertreibst maßlos. Klar gibt es solche Leute die das machen, allerdings  genügend fortgeschrittende Zeichner und Professionelle Zeichner, die nicht so schnell untergehen. Mal davon abgesehen, das ich auch genügend andere Sachen im Newest wiederfinde, die mit Anime/Manga recht wenig zutun haben.



> Und ja: Für mich ist es daher auch ein Grund, etwas, das boomt, nicht als Stil zu verwenden. (Natürlich nicht der wichtigste).



Scheinbar wichtig genug um andere davon abzuraten.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Dezember 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Hab das Bild erstmal zur Seite gelegt (muss da mal bald weitermachen :> )
> und mich mit Gimp zumindest erstmal ans Layout einer neuen Website gemacht *_*
> 
> <- wollte jetzt nicht wieder einen neuen Thread anfangen dafür.
> ...




gefällt mir echt gut, hast du das ding über dem text selber gemacht?
der ganze style hat etwas mystisches irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir echt gut

deine zeichnung oben finde ich auch ganz ok, jedoch sind ien paar proportionen etwas komisch, versuch mal einfach nur zu skizzieren wie die personen aussehen, gar nicht auf die details einzugehen nur den rand ansich in leichte formen zu drücken
und dann wenn die proportionen stimmen auf details eingehen. sagt mir mein zeichenlehrer immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und finde ich werde nach und nach etwas besser.


----------



## Yadiz (20. Dezember 2009)

Hiho, 

joa die Texturen sind natürlich selbst gemacht  bis auf die Struktur der Ornaments. Und natürlich ohne fremde Brushes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Website ist im Prinzip mein zweiter Anlauf halbwegs realistische Texturen zu erstellen.


ein kleines Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hintergrund des Content Bereichs gefällt mir noch nicht. Sieht zu schlicht und unspektakulär aus. 
Ich müsste mal eine kachelbare Textur einfügen die dazu passt. Auf der anderen Seite darf das nicht zu massiv wirken. Sondern sollte dezent den Text untermauern.

Genau wie der blaue Hintergrund. - da muss irgendwie Struktur rein. Ich würde ja gerne noch Ranken oder Wurzeln vom oberen Bildschirmrand in den Logo Bereich reinhängen lassen.
Oder vor dem Schriftzug Staubkörner rumschwirren lassen - aber dazu bräuchte ich Flash :E


-edit

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://fathom-reloaded.de/


----------



## Minastirit (21. Dezember 2009)

ah wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann muss ich sachen echt top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders das update find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und den vika's würd ich gern ma kennen lernen xD

schade, wenns nicht selber gemacht wär hätt ich auch gern sowas geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir gefält die grundidee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (21. Dezember 2009)

Thx =) Die Düne im Hintergrund ist nachgegoogelt und natürlich überarbeitet. Ist schwer auf die Schnelle irgendwo in der Wüste so ein Foto zu machen.
Ich hab versucht Terragen zu laden, allerdings kann man in der Testversion ja auch keine großen Auflösungen als Render Output wählen. 
Ist allerdings immer noch wip.

Lg


----------



## Raefael (22. Dezember 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> -- snipped --
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nicht unbedingt.
Das ganze geht auch mehr oder minder einfach mit jquery.
Guckst Du hier und hier ...

//rafa


----------



## Yadiz (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Hab mal in Gimp versucht, ein wenig mit Perspektive zu arbeiten °_° 
Das Bild hat mehrere Fluchtpunkte - die Unterschiedlichen Perspektiven sind gewollt. Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar kleinere Fehler drin =/
Die linke Seite sieht noch ein wenig trostlos aus. Das muss ich noch ändern. 
Was sagt ihr dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (5. Januar 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab mal in Gimp versucht, ein wenig mit Perspektive zu arbeiten °_°
> Das Bild hat mehrere Fluchtpunkte - die Unterschiedlichen Perspektiven sind gewollt. Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar kleinere Fehler drin =/
> Die linke Seite sieht noch ein wenig trostlos aus. Das muss ich noch ändern.
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


Bis jetzt gefällt mir das ganze ganz gut, vor allem der "Escher Effekt" den Du ja gewollt eingebaut hast kommt sehr gut rüber.
Ein paar Schatten fehlen mir allerdings noch um das perspektivische noch mehr zu unterstreichen.

//Rafa


----------



## Assari (6. Januar 2010)

Sieht Spitze aus, Schatten fehlen noch an ein paar stellen / könnten deutlciher sein


Was soll das eigtl darstellen?


----------



## Yadiz (7. Januar 2010)

Thx - kleines Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (17. Januar 2010)

Need mal einen neuen Car Tuning Contest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht spitze aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (10. Februar 2010)

Vote 4 neuen Car Tuning Contest =)


Hier mal was anderes: Ist natürlich wip. Hatte auch schon einmal ein ähnliches Logo. Irgendwie liebe ich die Farbkombination Grün-Weiß-Grau = )

Link: http://www.abload.de/img/123r6g5.png







Noch eine Colage die ich für Gildennews gemacht habe. (Das Explosionsrender ist von: http://indigosnippy.deviantart.com/)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (10. Februar 2010)

Mach mal lieber an deinem Werk mit dem "Escher Effekt" weiter! 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine wahre Augenweide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (10. Februar 2010)

Kaum bin ich mit einer Sache halb fertig, hab ich schon wieder die nächste Idee, atm =/ 

Ich bin im Moment meistens nur am Rumprobieren und lege dann schnell wieder etwas bei Seite. Aber du hast Recht - da wollte ich so oder so mal weiter machen. =) 

Lg


----------



## Raefael (10. Februar 2010)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Mach mal lieber an deinem Werk mit dem "Escher Effekt" weiter!
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine wahre Augenweide.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zusitmm, auch wenn es mir schwarz & weiß besser gefallen hat.

//Rafa


----------



## Amarillo (10. Februar 2010)

So gut wie nur mit Filtern gearbeitet!


----------



## Yadiz (11. Februar 2010)

Dann werd ich da echt mal weiter machen : D Hab noch einige Ideen was man so ändern könnte.



@Bild über mir: Find ich super. Hab auch mal was ähnliches gemacht (ist schon ein bischen her) - hatte allerdings fast nur mit Gradients und ein paar Brushes gearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (15. August 2010)

Hi, wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread erstellen. 

Das Layout ist gerade noch wip. Jedes Element ist per Hand entstanden. Es fehlt noch etwas. Vor allem muss ich mir noch etwas für den Content einfallen lassen.
Was haltet ihr bis jetzt davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. August 2010)

Schaut gut aus ..hat seinen eigenen charme und ist mal was anderes... aber das spinnen-netz ist komisch da es unrealistisch da rumhängt...mehr fäden nach oben/unten damit es auch "halt" hat.


----------



## Yadiz (15. August 2010)

Danke, ich überleg mir das noch auszubauen. Hätte noch ein paar Ideen =) Nur halt für den Content darf ich mir noch was einfallen lassen :>


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2010)

Die mitte ist sehr gelungen aber irgendwie fehlt aussenrum noch etwas das wirkt ein wenig fad.


----------



## AjaxXx (17. August 2010)

Schieb mal die PSD rüber. Ich hab n Idee.


----------



## Yadiz (22. September 2010)

Design schon komplett mit html und css umgesetzt. Jetzt kommt der schwere Teil ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

